# Finally done my Litespeed Ocoee sub 20 build



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

After many months of trial and error with parts I am happy to say I am finished.

My only goal for this build was to get the bike to twenty pounds.

Below are some pics and details on some of the choices I have made. This was a very very long process and I am more than pleased with the result. I learned quite a bit from the WW section here on MTBR.










*19lbs 9 ounces* ​









* 2008 Litespeed Ocoee *










*Sram XO medium der. 
XTR 11-32 
Extralite Cassette lockring
KCNC skewers
KMC Ten speed chain *










*Middleburn RS7 cranks 42/29 
Extralite Crank Bolts 
Cranks Bros Ti pedals*










*Tuned Sram XX front der.*

I tried the Dura ace 7900 with the new designed Speen adapter and found the torque required to shift the gears too much. A tuned front XX low mount in comparison to a 7900 with speen adapter is a 25 gram difference. I opted for the XX and love it
.








*Been running this Bontrager carbon cage for two seasons, have yet to lose a bottle. *









*Hope 34.9 seatpost clamp has never slipped, lighter versions out there for sure but when it works, it works  *









*Fizik Aliante Carbon Railed with an EC90 seatpost. *









*Chris King RASTA headset 
Alligator I cables 
Syntace stem with titanium hardware*










*Hope Brakes with Fiberlyte carbon covers 
Sram XO gripshift 
Easton EC90 handlebar*









*Sid Race fork
Stans olympics rims 
American Classic hubs*









*140mm rear rotor 160mm upfront *









*Maybe a gram was saved with the red bolts  *









*Rocket Ron UST 2.1 up front very grippy*









*Stans Raven 2.0 rear tire
*










I would like to talk about some of things I went through with this build, things that looking at and speaking with the weight weenies in this forum helped me understand for this build

*Wheels*

Rotational mass is something that will be felt at the first pedal stroke, you can swap a seat post and saddle and change the handlebars and save a pound on some bikes. That weight difference will pail in comparison to when you swap out a pound of rotational mass. For those of you beginning start with the wheels you can drop some serious weight starting there.

*Tires*

With some help in the tire and wheel section on MTBR I ended up speaking with a guy who raced near me and I had come to the conclusion that a really fast rear tire with a knobby front tire is what I wanted to race on. Lance Armstrong had used a setup like this and I duplicated it, he ran a Raven rear and Racing Ralph up front. When you see the raven you can not help but think, how is this gonna grip anything? At 25 Psi the Raven will never disappoint.

I raced three Xterra races and one XC race with this setup and it was awesome, I am now running the Rocket Ron up front, Rocket Ron was about 30-40 grams less than the Ralph and looks a little more aggressive not enough time on the Ron to give enough feedback.

Below is a pick of the Lance set up that inspired it:



















*Drivetrain *

If you race cross country and it is flat with few climbs man up and get a 2 x 9 setup. The Middleburn crank system is awesome improved chain line over a std 3 x 9 setup with a inner ring removed. I ran a M970 crank as a 2 x 9 and had a less than perfect chain line and multiple chain drops. I raced in Xterra Worlds in Maui last year which had 3000+ feet of climbing on a 44-32 setup with a 11-32 rear. What does that mean ? It means save the clams and man up, dropping excess bucks on a 10 speed rear cassette that has a 36 tooth ring on it is overkill in my opinion. Especially when you run a 26/39 setup? These scenarios just confuse me. Save the money for something else and get your bum out there working the hills.

*XTR vs XO *
I was an XTR man all the way for two years I thought constant tuning was a part of bike maintenance, however after making the leap to Sram XO i have never looked back. Sram for me is much more reliable and snappier than XTR.

*The XO Gripshift*
A weight Weenie love is the Gripshift I have always viewed these as kid like bike parts. I never understood it, I kept seeing pro's use em and that was it.I could not help but associate this type of shifting system with the cheap bikes I see at Wal-Mart. I was in a bike store one day and they had an XO Gripshift setup on a bike. I ran through the gears while the bike was on the stand and was impressed. Once I saw the micro shift up front for finer tuning I was sold. 60 bucks and it weighs less and has more functionality over trigger shifters, I will never go back. 








*World Champion and Weight Weenie himself Christoph Sauser uses grip shift *

Thanks for looking I want to give props to:

bholwell Your linskey M230 is an incredible piece of craftsmanship and I still look at it in awe.









*The bholwell beast 
*

Cheers! your knowledge and your builds will always inspire those looking to build a quality build that is both beautiful and functional









Cheers! very light Lynskey

The WW section here is a great one, the knowledge out here is incredible. So everyone please keep posting pictures of parts on scales and given the feedback.

Thanks for looking.

Joey G.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Joey, nice job on the Ocoee build! It looks great, and I'm quite jealous that you got it down to sub 20 lbs! Hopefully I'll be there in a few months. A couple questions:
Did you weigh each part before building the bike? Do you know the weight (and size) of the frame? What BB did you use?

Again, congrats on the build. Now go get her dirty!


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

Most Everything was weighed and photographed. The frame however was not shot I do not remember its exact weight but it was over three pounds. Typical weight for a Ti build. Frame is a medium , should be 3.05 pounds according to Litespeed. 

BB was the crank bros titanium Cobalt unit 

I went with that one just for the 5 year warranty, I debated this over the American Classic version Cheers! used.


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

VERY, VERY nice...
no bullsh*t parts either
happy trails


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

No, definitely no bullsh*t parts on the bike.

I also went with the American Classic BB. If I can get a year out of it before having to replace the bearings, I'll keep it. If not, I'll swap it out for the CB Ti Cobalt BB.


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

im waiting for that new sram xg cassette to come out and ill be going to 2x9.
ill post my santa cruz blur xc carbon then, which will be around 20.7

i still appreciate a beautiful ti bike, but after many years of riding ti. i made the switch to carbon and.... i like it....  

but there's nothing like a fine, hand crafted ti. frame


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Dont say it much, but i really dig this bike. good job.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

That's a beauty! Cracking build.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

roaringboy said:


> That's a beauty! Cracking build.


Not the best descriptor for anything involving a bike frame.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

Good point, well made


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Your stem looks like it's missing a bolt!


----------



## chuckji (Feb 7, 2008)

BlownCivic said:


> Your stem looks like it's missing a bolt!


Don't think so.
One enters from the right, the other from the left - it is installed correctly.


----------



## gthcarolina (Mar 3, 2005)

*Is that crank the square-taper?*

I'm looking at getting one to put on my Lynskey. I had thought it would look too retro but your pics (and bholwell's) make me think again.


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

ISIS not the square taper type


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

where did you get the Ilink cable housing protector thingies on the head tube area?


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

comes with the kit when you purchase em. I got my kit at pricepoint.


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

yep, the set in my garage has them.

thanks


----------

